# Jack



## cheryl

Well Jack first off i want to say how i miss you terribly...my heart is hurting deep inside and the tears keep falling..i cannot stop thinking about you...and writing this is devestating.

You were just a little six week old baby when i brought you home back in 2004...you were a quiet boy and you didn't like me touching you..you would always hop away when i tried to pat you...but you would always come to me if i had a treat..you would gladly take it from my hand..then you would look at melike you were saying 'thankyou mum..and i do love you..just in a differen't way'...i played by your rules cause i loved you no matter what.

You would always hang out with Sunshine..she was your favourite out of all the bunnies i'm sure...then you started chasing her around for a bit..which i don't know why..but then you stopped it after a while and you were both back to sitting with each other again.

You were such a handsome little boy and just a delightful little bunny even though you wouldn't let me touch you.

You never had any health issues either..the only thing that you had was gas one day and that was cause i gave you bunnies some broccoli for the first time..the other bunnies were fine so it just didn't agree with you Jack..so i just stopped feeding it all together...other than that you have been perfect.

This picture was taken in 2005..a year after you entered my life







Man you were just ever so handsome!

As the years went by you started to change your ways a bit and would start to let me pat you on your terms..it was a good feeling for me and i was a happy little bun mum.

I would always call you Jacky..and that became your nickname..no matter what..everytime i called your name you would always come hopping over to see what i wanted.

The exciting time was when you started giving me kisses after a few years...i thought i was the luckiest girl and you made me a happy bun mum.

Then around September 2009..i started noticing your hopping looked kind of lazy..and i started to worry so i took you to the vet and got an xray done...that's when i received the bad news..your spine was starting to fuse together near your tail end and this is why your hopping was getting sluggish....after that day at the vet you went downhill quite quick...your eating habbits never changed though..it was just your hopping.

I'm sure you knew how much pain i was in to see you like that..i would always sit with you and cry..and you would just look at me with those gorgeous eyes...making me fall in love with you even more.

I could only watch as your hopping got worse...i would come home in my lunch break to check on you cause i did nothing but worry about you..i even had days off from work cause i couldn't stand the worrying.

The worst was when i arrived home from work and Jeremy was home from school and as soon as i walked in the door Jeremy came to me and said 'mum Jack cannot get up and hop'....my heart broke into thousands of tiny pieces and i just cried into your fur.

You were now disabled..and i took care of all your needs...made sure you had hay food and water...i had to give you butt baths...i know you didn't like that but i think deep down you knew it had to be done...always made sure you had a dry blankie to lay on.

I did everything for you all on my own..except when Jeremy would hold you so i could give you a butt bath.

When the days were warm i would pick you up and take you out the back so you could feel the sunshine in your fur,feel the warm breeze and eat the yummy fresh green grass...i would sit there for hours just for you Jack....just to see that excitement in your eyes made my heart do funny things.

After the sun started to fade away i felt bad by having to take you back inside.

You were my everything Jack...you were always in my mind..and having to do everything for you and spending so much time with you..well it brought us so much closer that i could feel the specialness that we shared..you would give me so many kisses and just wanted to always lick my face everytime i just layed with you which was all the time.

Then just a few days ago i noticed your leg was giving way which was making you lean to your side and you couldn't lay up properly and then i noticed you biting your blankie a lot..i'm sure you were getting frustrated now and i think that was a sign.

I bundled you up and took you to see the vet yesterday 8th May...i had a long talk with Steven the vet..i think i just needed some comforting and advice...and that's when we came to the decision to let you goJack.. peacefully..as you know i bawled like a baby..i petted you gave you nose rubs and i told you that i love you forever..then i said i will see you later..then Steven took you away...what seemed like an eternity the nurse came back and said that you went peacefully and she handed me your empty basket...i just sat there and cried and cried....it was over..you were on your way to the Rainbow Bridge.

This was the last video i made of you Jack..which i uploaded to youtube yesterday

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKlYb89MAN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKlYb89MAN0[/ame]






This is how you used to sit up..






These pictures were taken just friday night..the night before you left me

I had to propp you up with a blanket..cause you kept going to the side

















For some unknown reason you had your ears up in the air...you had never done that in all the years i had you

Also taken friday night..Sunshine giving you kisses






Jack..Sunshine keeps sitting in your spot..it's breaking my heart

Jeremy said to me yesterday 'mum it's gonna be hard not seeing Jack in his spot'



Goodnight my sweet boy..and sweet dreams..i love you forever and ever.

Your heart broken mum...


----------



## hln917

Oh Cheryl, I'm so sorry, it broke my heart reading this beautiful tribute. You are a great bun mom and did so much for Jack up to his last day. He knows how much you loved him. Binky free little boy!:bunnyangel2:


----------



## cirrustwi




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:bigtears:
CHERYL, I'm crying your tribute to our Jack was beautiful.
The video if him just so happy eating the grass.
The last photo's if him are so weird seeing him with uppie ears. That had to be Jack's signal to you he was ready to leave.

If you need to talk my here for you.

:bunnyhug:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> :bigtears:
> CHERYL, I'm crying your tribute to our Jack was beautiful.
> The video if him just so happy eating the grass.
> The last photo's if him are so weird seeing him with uppie ears. That had to be Jack's signal to you he was ready to leave.
> 
> If you need to talk my here for you.
> 
> :bunnyhug:


Ditto ^.


----------



## cheryl

Oh Jack..i keep going back to all my memories i have of you..even though you were disabled..i still thought i would have more time with you...

A word i had never heard of before called Spondylosis..upset my happy little bunnyfamily 

And yeah i found it very weird why he had his ears up like that...i wish i knew why..things had just changed very quickly with Jack from taking that last video on 24th April until a couple of days ago.

I cannot wait until i get your urn back..and then i will feel settled that you will be home with me.

:bigtears:Imiss you terribly Jack


----------



## hartleybun

:bigtears:i am so sorry. your tribute to this special bunny has to be one of the most moving i have ever read.

binky free jack xx


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Gorgeous words, Cheryl.

RIP Jack...ink iris:


----------



## jcottonl02

That was so moving. I'm so sorry you lost Jack, but you gave him the most wonderful life, and he loved you so.

Binky Free Jack :rainbow:

Jen


----------



## myheart

I am so in tears reading about how your special bond with Jack grew. Your story reminded me so much of my bond with Luna. It is the special bunnies who touch our hearts so much more deeply than words could ever express. Jack couldn't have had a better bunny-mom in the entire world.

Binky Free Sweet Little Jack. Your mommy will missher brave little angelso much.

:rainbow:

myheart


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou for your kind words everyone..it means a lot to me.

I have a special bond with all my bunnies..but when you go through something like a sickness or something with your pet..it just makes that bond even tighter...so very very tight.

When Jack started having problems hopping..i turned into a worrying mess..i'm a terrible worrier..and then the day he stopped hopping and became disabled..i was even more of a mess...i had no idea how i was going to get through it..oh boy there were a lot of tears and i was scared....scared cause i had no idea how to look after a disabled bunny...i was literally frightened.

But i took it one day at a time and Jack and me learned together..Jack touched my life in many differen't ways..boy did he ever.



I cannot bring myself to pack up his bed and wash his blankets just yet...i stood by his bed today and just stood there and pictured him there...i pictured him getting excited when he knew i had something yummy for him to eat....his eyes would show his happiness..his actions by the way he would move his body...i pictured all that for ages,i got down on the floor and brushed my hand over the spot wherehe would have been lying 

In the last few pictures that i posted of him..where he is propped up withthe purple blankie..well that is the blankie i used to put in the basket when i took him to the vet yesterday..well i took it out today and held it close to me..it has his smell on it.

What i went through with Jack and as heart breaking as it was...i would do it all over again...i would do anything for my bunnies.



I have some happy memories to share and pictures...i just don't feel like doing it just yet maybe in the next day or so.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Cheryl, we're so sorry for your loss. Jack sounds like a special little man and you have so many wonderful memories. Thanks for sharing, and, you did the right thing. Seems our Ted (Theodore) had the same thing pretty much and it was very hard to have to say good bye, but we couldn't stand to see him suffer any longer either. Goodbye little man and rest in peace.


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou Larry,

Yep Jack sure was a special little boy..i miss him like crazy 

I cannot wait until Jack is back home with me..


----------



## kirsterz09

what a moving tribute, it brought tears to my eyes, you really had a wonderful bond with him,
Binky free Jack :angelandbunny:


----------



## SweetSassy

:in tears:I'm so sorry Cheryl. I haven't been on ROin a while and I'm just now hearing about this. Your tribute is beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss. 

 Binky Free Jack ink iris:


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou so much Kirsty and April

I dreaded today which was Monday and having to go to work..i just wanted to be home.

Coming home was the worst cause Jack was always the first thing that i checked on..and i would always walk in saying 'hello Jacky' and of course the other bunnies too.

Jeremy said again today 'i miss seeingJack mum'



I thought i would just post Jack's blog here as well..

http://abunnynamedjack.blogspot.com


----------



## tonyshuman

:bunnyangel:
Jack is binkying in the grass again.
You're a wonderful bunny mom, Cheryl.


----------



## MagnoliaDee

Cheryl... I just logged onto Jack's blog this morning and read your last goodbye. I'm so very sorry that he had to leave. What a special precious little man. And truely what an angle you are as well... to stick by him with times got rough. You will be in my thoughts and prayers in the coming days... (((HUGS))). Binky free little Jack!!

Sandra


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou Claire.

Yeah..I picture Jack running through the never ending green fields..then finding a big shady tree to have a snooze under,then waking up and binking away..then stopping to have a nibble on the never ending green grass.



Missing my Jack


----------



## cheryl

Sandra..thankyou...I cannot express enoughhow special Jack was and what we went throughtogether...i just will never ever forgot the day my boy stopped hopping..it's still painful


----------



## SOOOSKA

Cheryl, I'm so sorry to hear that Jack has gone to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:. 

What beautiful words you said about your Handsome Bunny. I like everyone else is in tears reading your tribute to Jack.

Jack you go Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:. Have fun playing with all the other critters up there.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## Maureen Las

What a beautiful and sad tribute to your boy, Cheryl . He had the very best of all lives with you....

I had not totally followed your thread on Jacks' issues but as I read the diagnosis and symptomsI have to think that my girl Babette had the same issues and was not properly diagnosed.

She kept falling on one side andI had to be there alot because I was so afraid that she would fall over and be lying there helpless
I had her PTS also when she still had an appetite because she developed a pressure sore on the weak side. 
I really understand how emotionally painful this is to you 
I am so very sorry that you lost him but he did have a wonderful life with yu :hug::hug1:tears2:
"Hugs"

Maureen


----------



## cassy

hello my name is cassy do you have any rabbits ray::nasty::big wink:


----------



## jujub793

awww i'm so sorry about Jack, youre right he was an adorable fellow! I'm sure he knew how much you loved him


----------



## cheryl

Thanks Susan..i know Jack is happily binking around now..free as a happy little bunny.

Maureen...it's an awful thing to go through and watch our bunnies go through such a thing..when Jack started to lay on his side i was absolutely devestated..i still don't know why he did that..and thankyou very much..

Cassy..ummm yeah i do..

Thanks Julie..Jack really was an exceptionally gorgeous boy.



When i joined the disabled rabbits forum..a member replied to me saying just take care of Jack and his needs because it won't beforever...so that is what i did...i did everything for him..the worrying drove me crazy...when he first became disabled i remember thinking..how am i going to get through this..how am i going to help him..what do i do..but we got through it together...man i miss my Jack.

I'm still waiting for his ashes to be returned to me.


----------



## cheryl

Jack, i have just fed the bunnies their tea and i really miss seeing you and watching you get excited in your special way.

I just miss you Jack


----------



## Snuggys Mom

:bigtears:

I'm so very sorry, Cheryl.

RIP Jack


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

:0( i am so sorry


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou Laura...i have missed seeing you onthe forum



I got a call from the vet today..i could go and pick up Jack's urn...he's now home where he belongs.

I'll post pictures tomorrow


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou Fran.

I really miss taking care of Jack...it became a part of me for so long


----------



## irishbunny

cassy wrote:


> hello my name is cassy do you have any rabbits ray::nasty::big wink:



A little bit inappropriate 

So sorry for your loss Cheryl  ray:


----------



## MagneticLove

i am so sorry you lost your sweet little Jack. you brought me to tears just reading how special the bond between you two was. reminds me of my bun and how he swept me away just like how Jack did to you. he was a very lucky bunny to have you as a mom and you took care of him and loved him and that is all that matters in the end. 

RIP Jackray:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Cheryl, I am so sorry to hear this . Jack was such a gorgeous boy, and you gave him a wonderful life. He knew he was loved.

How is Sunshine coping?

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## cheryl

Thanks heaps for thatGrace

Thanks Karla..Jack was just an amazing little bunny...going through that with Jack touched me in so many ways...something i will never forget.

Oh Jan..Sunshine is doing ok...she has Josie and Charlie to comfort her...even though she hangs out with those two the most..she reallyloved Jack.

Before this happened to Jack..Jack.. Sunshine..Josie and Charlie would all sit together but Jack would snuggle with Sunny..he adored her so much..i'm just glad she has the other bunnies though,i think that has helped hera lot.

Thanks Jan


----------



## cheryl

I was so relieved to pick up Jack's urn...i cried..i just miss him so much


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry Cheryl. I read your post when you first announced Jack's passing butcouldn't reply because I was so worried about Pebbles at that time. I could relate to you, when I get up inevery morning to see if Pebbles was OK.


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou Stan...yeah you know i understand all to well about the worrying.. again i'm sorry you lost Pebbles.



It's been a very sad time here on the forum..a few of us have lost our special little one's...broken hearts around the world 

My Jack has been gonea week today,and there has not been a day where i haven't thought of him..i miss him terribly,what i would give just to be able to give him a long nose rub and rub his sweet little face and just feel his fur again.

I thought i would just share some precious pictures that i took just last year


























These were taken 2008


























Jack and Cassidy..before Cassidy became blind







Videos of Jack...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k20WPEWUtbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k20WPEWUtbk[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsVILgqaA5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsVILgqaA5g[/ame]

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=sHGBsZFtuzc]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sHGBsZFtuzc[/ame]

This one is so funny...Zak steals Jack's carrot and runs away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=altgbqCe4ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=altgbqCe4ac[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4LAIVirvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4LAIVirvQ[/ame]

Alot of happy memories


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Cheryl, I can't believe it's been a week already. I so miss asking how our boy was doing.
Those pictures of him are great, they show how happy he is.


----------



## cheryl

I know Rebecca..a week...i miss seeing his little face looking at me..i miss taking him outside and seeing his eyes light up...i desperately miss everything about him.

I have been looking through all his pictures and just remembering all the happy times,when i look at his videos it hurts though...i see my happy little Jack who i thought would be around for many years to come.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

We all wish the bunnies would live long lives. But all that matters is that they had a happy life with their slave. Which I know Jack did, had a great slave who did everything for him.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I just read your marvelous tribute to Jack, Cheryl.
You've been an A1 bun-mom, to one special little fella. 
I can't imagine a better place for him to have been, than with you. I am 110% sure he knew that you loved him every single day.

urplepansy: Jack is joyfully bounding through a misty meadow today. urplepansy:


----------



## Haley

Oh Cheryl, I am so sorry to hear this. I was just trying to catch up on threads since I havent been on in a while and came across this. My heart is breaking for you. 

What a beautiful tribute to Jack. I am in tears reading about how you cared for him; how much you did for him and loved him. I am going through the same thing right now with Basil. He has arthritis in his right hind legs and has been progressively getting much worse. Lately, he really has trouble getting up to hop to his food bowl. I have to have him on vet bed all the time and give him butt baths almost daily. I know how it breaks your heart to see them like that and feel so powerless.

But if Jack is anything like Basil, Im sure he showed you every day how much he loved you and appreciated everything you did for him. He was so lucky to have you there with him through the most difficult times. 

I always loved hearing about and seeing photos of all your bunnies, and especially Jack. He always seemed like such a special guy. 

I am so sorry and wish there was more I could do, or say, to help, but I know I cannot even imagne the pain you are going through right now.

Im here if you need to talk. Rest in peace sweet Jack.ray:

Haley


----------



## cheryl

So true Rebecca..Jack had a wonderful six years...he was a good little boy..he was quiet one....he was the kind of bunny that would get into mischief but do it quietly and quickly so noone would ever know it was him....he was such a sweet boy.

Autumn..Jack really was a special bunny..i'm sure if he was a human he would be a ladies man..he was just that kind of boy.

Haley..i'm sorry for what you are going through with Basil...i know it's hard and sad..and yeah it does make you feel powerless...i felt very powerless...but i did absolutely everything for Jack..gosh there were many tears..i just miss him so very much.

I'll be keeping you and Basil in my thoughts..

I know Jack is now bouncing around and around...i picture him in my mind...



Thanks everyone..


----------



## hln917

You know I still cry everytime I read this and see his picture. You are such a great bunny mom Cheryl!


----------



## mistyjr

I am soooo sorry what happen. You did the right thing. I know it hurts so much to put an Animal to sleep. Its the hardest thing. I am sorry. This made me cry. He sure was a cute bunny. I love hes urn too! ray::hugsquish::hug1


----------



## cheryl

Thanks Helen..I know..it's still very sad...still hurts a lot

Thanks Misty...he really was a very cute boy

Thankyou to you both..it means a lot tome.



Well i got home from work this eveningand i went tocheck my letter box and there was a letter from the Paralowie vet..i opened it up and it was a card....inside it says..

Dear M family

Our thoughts are with at this sad time of letting go.We hope that you will feel comforted in remembering Jack and the happy years you shared.

Kind regards from all the team at Paralowie..and everyone signed it

It made me cry..it was just special..to me...

The front of the card


----------



## cheryl

I just miss Jack so much


----------



## jcottonl02

That's such a lovely gesture 

I'm so sorry for your Cheryl :hug::hug::hug:

It's natural you are feeling this way, but just remember that Jack had a wonderful life with you, and he loved you. There's nothing more you could ask for him, and this isn't goodbye forever.

Jen


----------



## naturestee

I'm just seeing this now. I'm so sorry, Cheryl. Jack was a very special, very brave little bun.

*hugs*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Cheryl, that was really nice card from the vet.

:hug:


----------



## jujub793

i know exactly how you feel! its so hard to lose your fuzzy kids and the memories are so bittersweet. when my first bunny passed my vet office sent me a card also and i still treasure it. its nice to know others care and share your sorrow as only fellow animal lovers can.:hug:


----------



## cheryl

Thanks Jen,Angela,Rebecca and Julie.

Receiving a card from the vet was just lovely...it's something that just hits you..you know what i mean?.....i cried so much at the vet that morning when i took Jack...i didn't want to let go ofJacks basket...i just wanted to hang onto it just that little bit longer...but knew i had to let go..it wasa horrible thing watching Steven the vet take Jack...knowing that was it...but i doknow he's in a good place binking around happily..it makes me smile and cry at the same time.

Jacks little bottle of emptymetacam is still sitting in the same place..it was kinda weird cause i had just given him his last bit from the bottle just the friday night before i had to say goodbye the next morning.

Sunshine is doing much better now...she's not sitting in Jack's spot as much anymore..she's sitting with Josie and Charlie more again.....she did the same thing when she lost her Daisyas well....it really saddens me so much cause we as humans know...but all she knew was that her friend was no longer there...how very sad.



Just wanted to quickly edit my post to put in Jacks thread that i made so it's all in one place...titled Update on Jack....the beginning...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50510&forum_id=16


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:hugsquish:


----------



## cheryl

I just wanted to come back into Jack's thread..and say how much i'm missing my boy..i just miss him so much..


----------



## butsy

rest in paradise jack ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Again, Cheryl, we're sorry you lost your Jack. No amount of time is ever long enough. We had Commander Bun-Bun for six years, but it only seemed like a moment. She wasn't our first to go to the bridge, but in many ways it was the hardest as she was our very first rescue. Thanks for sharing the pictures and memories. Sometimes I hate this part of the site as it's hard to see and read and not get all teary. Rest in peace Jack and binky free.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

OK to heal and reminisce and remember Jack's good life w/you. Extra PM to your inbox. The less-abled kids find superior homes with humans who are extraordinary in their nurse/bun-parent skills. Rainbow bridge baby...

Hugs,


----------



## lionheadbunny21

You are an amazing bunny mom, I had to call my husband over to look at your tribute to him and the beautiful pictures and I was already in tears and very touched by how you did everything you possibly can +. My thoughts are with you at this tough time. I can't imagine feeling what you're going through but losing a pet is something I never had to go through and it breaks my heart now, the thought that they have to go someday  
Thank you for sharing his life story with us all here, that will help with the grieving as well. Thoughts and hugs your way ink iris: He was very lucky to have you as you were to have him ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug1

Jan


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou for your kind words everyone...i'm still very sad over losing Jack...i keep thinking about him and the last nine months..the day he stopped hopping 

He was a fantastic little bunny...even though he had a disability..he still had so much love to give..he was so free with his kisses...i miss that..

Jack giving kisses to my son Jeremy..this picture was taken not long after he lost his ability to hop..he was enjoying a wonderful day outside this day..






My baby boy and me..as you can see i gave him a butt bath before coming outside






Miss you sweet baby..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Cheryl those r nice pictures of Jack with his family.
I miss Jack just as much I miss Monsters, it's so hard waking up and realizing she's gone but I know she and Jack are happy hopping around the green fields grazing to their hearts content.

Binky free kids mummy misses u. :'(

Rebecca


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Awwwww what beautiful pictures with Jack :hearts: 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cheryl

Thanks Rebecca and Janesta..

Yep i'm sure Jack is happily bouncing around up there with Miss Monsters..and all the other little bunnies.

I was thinking today how my bunnies have done lots of silly things and all the mischievious things they've gotten into..well one night i was cooking tea and i left one of the cupboards slightly open..Jack was hanging out in the kitchen as well..then maybe about 10 mins later i noticed hewas no where in sight so i just assumed he hopped away to join the others,So i close the cupboard and dish up tea.

As me and the kids were sitting at the table we could hear scratching..it turns out i shut Jack in the cupboard...when i opened it up he hopped out and gave me this kinda startled look...the kind of look he gave me one day when Zak stole his carrot lol...such a wonderful memory.



Still just doesn't feel the same without Jack here..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Lol I remember that story of Zak stealing Jack's carrot


----------



## lionheadbunny21

LOL!! Aww poor Jack in the cupboard that is such a cute memory ink iris:
It is going to take awhile to get used of Jack not being there ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman

Aw, such sweet pictures. I love your funny stories about Jack. When people ask me why I love rabbits so much, I say it's because they are such comedians. They never fail to do something that makes me laugh, whether it's some high-flying binkies or knocking over something and getting into trouble.


----------



## cheryl

Yep Rebecca..that was so funny and i'm just so glad that i caught it all on video...i just love the look on Jack's face.

Julie...i still miss Jack like crazy..im always picturing his little face and his beautiful eyes looking at me..

Claire..bunnies really are such funny little creatures..they make us fall so much in love with their crazy little antics...Jack had done some silly things in his time...now all i can do is look back and smile and miss my baby boy.

I know i posted this picture in his thread before...but i just love and miss his little face..boy do i ever..

This picture was taken about a couple of weeks before i had to say goodbye and let him go..







An older picture of him relaxing on the shelf in my old coffee table which i don't have anymore..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I love seeing Jack's photo's. You can never post a photo of him to many times.


----------



## cheryl

Me to Rebecca...i keep looking at his pictures all the time and just remembering.

I think i have mentioned about his purple blanket in an earlier post..can't remember now..but it's the blanket that i had him leaning against..the purple blanket that you see in the pictures that i firstposted in this thread...well i haven't washed it yet..i cannot bring myself to do it yet...i guess i'm just trying to hold onto him that little bit longer which i know must sound silly..but i will wash it eventually and i will cry when i do it.

I still miss him so much...his disability affected me in many ways..what an awesome little bunny he was.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi Cheryl. I absolutely hate looking here as it dredges up so many memories and makes it hard not to get all teary eyed. It'll be two years at the end of this month that Commander Bun-Bun went to the bridge. She was my very first rescue and our first of many. Very stubborn and bossy little girl and really lived up to her name. I have a pair of levi's the she chewed a bunch of holes in and haven't worn them since she passed--just like the blanket, it's one of my last connections. I also have pictures of all my bridge bunnies around the computer so I can look at them and remember how much they brought into my life. Doesn't sound silly at all to me. Hang in there.


----------



## cheryl

Thanks Larry...just like the last connection you have with those jeanswith your Commander Bun Bun is exactly how i feel with that Blanket...i had even used that in his basket when i took him to the vet that morning when i had to say goodbye..as you understand it just holds that very special memory..a memory to hold on to.

It's been almost a month now that i lost him..yet it still feels like yesterday to me..


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I know we make special connections with our loved buns. Time seems to stand still once they are gone and all we have left is all the special memories. When you talked about Jack and the cabinet it reminded me of Ted. He used to be able to let himself in but couldn't get out. There was many a time I hunted for awhile before I heard a noise and found him. Keep expecting to see him every time I go into the rabbit's room. The funny thing with Ted is he was a world class sleeper and I always checked to see if he was breathing. I guess it's all the little memories that keep them alive to us and I wouldn't want it any other way. Rest in peace little Jack, we all miss you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I haven't been in this section for quite some time, its just too sad. I am so sorry that Jack passed away, he was one well loved bun.


----------



## cheryl

Oh my precious Jack...you have been gone from my life for just over six months now...i cant believe it's been six months already...it doesn't feel that long for me...maybe cause i think of you often...i have never stopped thinking what we went through together...i keep thinking back to the day you stopped hopping..that was the day another piece of my heart broke off..after that dreadful morning at the vet when i had to make that painful decision..i just couldn't stop thinking about you...it was consuming me...i didn't say nothing to anyone i dealt with it on my own.

I could see it in your eyes like you were thinking...mum,why can't i go binky and run around with the other bunnies....but when i would take you outside your eyes just lit up..it was like i could see them sparkling...you always loved it when we spent time outside...i used to feel so bad every time we had to come back inside.

I miss you Jack...and what i went through with looking after a disabled bunny will stay with me forever and ever.

God i loved you so darn much my precious boy.....


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Six months, but it never seems that long. Some of ours have been gone for more than six years and it still seems like only yesterday. The memories from the good times are what get us through the day.


----------



## LuvaBun

:feelbetter: He'll never be forgotten

Jan


----------



## cheryl

:big kiss:Love ya Jack!...my special little guy..


----------



## cheryl

:big kiss:Love ya Jack!...my special little guy..


----------

